# Giants @ Panthers 1PM 9-22



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn we really need this game. I want to see our offense start playing better too. I am really disgruntled with Shula's play calling and our execution as well. I just don't think the offense that we are running is giving us a realistic chance of success tbh. 

It would be great if the Giants continued to give the ball away, but I am afraid that they are going to rip us in the passing game. We should be able to get pressure though and our D line needs to play 100% better than they did last week. We just can't win if those guys don't disrupt the opposing offense a lot more than that.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Huge game after last weeks abysmal loss. 

The offense has been brutal thus far, I really hope we see a little spark back this weekend. 

And yes, Eli is going to throw the life out of the ball tomorrow and I can already see them hammering us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dwan Edwards is inactive today


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pass Rush showed up big time that drive...We need to be all over Manning, because he'll kill us if we don't get kill him first


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tolbert needs to work on the TD dances, that was not very good


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Will only be catching the 2nd half. Nice to hear that we finally stopped settling for FGs and enjoyed a little TD success.


----------

